# Is bleeding more common with twins?



## Scotsgal24

Ok so i know its not been confirmed as yet if i am having twins but just wondering if any of you ladies experienced bleeding throughout your pregnancy?
Mines is only occuring when i am wiping its not actually in my urine and its different colours sometimes fresh and other times old blood forgot to mention its been happening since wednesday night and not there all the time if you know what i mean.
Im just mega confused i asked a friend thats had twins and she said she had this too.
Feedback would be much appreciated.
Thanks

Oh also forgot to mention ive had no cramping, no big clots and the blood has been small amounts


----------



## mamato2more

From what I hear it is, but I never had it..


----------



## Scotsgal24

Thank you for your reply.

Im just worried i guess i had a miscarriage last year but this bleeding now is nothing like last time.


----------



## mamato2more

I would still get it checked, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## amandajane

Hi, I am almost 16 weeks with twins and i have had no bleeding at all, I hope it all goes well for you. xoxo


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt have any bleeding so I cant help but I have never heard of it! I am not sure hun. if your worried ask your EPAU!


----------



## TwoBumps

I didn't have any. Maybe speak to you doctor just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kitty23

I have heard its more common but I only had a tiny amount of bleeding on 16dpo and not since xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

i had bleeding at 6 weeks and thought I had lost the baby - it was two occaisions on two consecutive days - first brown and second fresh red not loads but enough to show on a pad just. I had an early scan and there the monkey were xxxxxx


----------



## ladypotter

I had bleeding from week 6 - 14, but it was put down to me having a hematoma in the womb with the babies. It was the same as you describe, usually only when I wiped. Towards the end of the first tri, it did end up on my liners a bit, but not a lot. I have read that it is more common to spot with twins, but still...any bleeding should be checked out by your doctor. That is what mine told me. Good luck!!


----------



## midori1999

I haven't had any bleeding so far either, but am only just over 13 weeks. I think it is probably best to get checked out if you can. You might also be lucky and get an early scan. I hope all goes well for you.


----------

